# Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 Explained



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2012)

Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 Explained by John Connor Super-DMZ Rx*2.0*is an over the counter legal product that contains 10mg of Methylstenbolone and 10mg of Dimethazine per capsule.*Dimethazine is two steroid molecules bound together by a nitrogen atom. Upon ingestion, stomach acid separates the two steroid molecules that closely resemble methyldrostanolone (Superdrol). Methylstenbolone*shares similar characteristics of Superdrol [...]

*Read More...*


----------

